# which filter?



## Nelson (18 Mar 2009)

hi all,
looking at buying a new filter.i see a lot of people use the ex1200.just wondering if you would recommend it or something else.tank is 215 litres.no koralia yet.soon.
thanks
neil
ps.budget is about Â£100 max


----------



## Mark Green (18 Mar 2009)

The tetra tec ex1200 is the only filter i have tried and have been using it for 2 years now, overall its a good filter - easy to clean - easy to prime and good flow. 

And cheap  which helps, would love to get a Eheim 2078 but they cost Â£150+ . Would like compare the eheim and tetra tec to see any differance in flow over time.

However 





> Tetra have identified a problem with this range of filters. The hose adaptor unit ball valve spindles can leak water, which then fills up the compartments within the top of the filter and then overflows down the sides of the canister. This leads the customer to think that the main canister seal is leaking, when in fact it is most unlikely.
> 
> Tetra have modified the adaptor unit and are fitting it to all new production stock.



Had this very same problem myself and contacted Tretra tec and they had a new part out in three days   so customer service is great.  

Hope this helps

Mark


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Mar 2009)

I have use a 1200 for the last 12 months - the only issue I have had is "leaks". Just bought an Eheim 2080 - flow rate of 1700 lph, the other unit I was considering was a Fuval FX5 - flow rate of 2400 lph, but its a monster and would not fit in my cupboard. My tank is 217 litres so you could say that I am a little under powered - ideally I should have a turn over of water 2170lph - 10x the volume of the tank, I can add a seperate power head to assist in the flow if I require.

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (18 Mar 2009)

hi,
a bit concerned about leaks when i'm at work all day!.     flyfisherman,they cost way to much for me  
thanks
neil


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Mar 2009)

Neil

Have a look on ebay:

2x fx5 - one on a bid and it new - 15 Hrs left - current bid Â£62.50 + 9.75 postage, the other buy it now @ Â£115.00 + 17.00 poatage.

1 x eheim 2080 current bid Â£26.00 - used - 1day 23 hrs left - no media 

regards

paul.


----------



## Nelson (18 Mar 2009)

hi paul,
going for a look now
thanks
neil


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (19 Mar 2009)

Neil

Any more info.

Paul.


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2009)

I have a JBL Cristal Profie e1500 which gives a rated output of 1500 lph.
It's quiet and smaller than others with the same rated output.
Worth a look as they're less than Â£100.


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2009)

hi,
outbid on the fluval.bid this morning before work.on the road most of the day so no access to a computer.need one quite quick as mine is dying from old age  .
thanks
neil

clark,where did you get one for Â£100


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> clark,where did you get one for Â£100


Mine cost me about Â£125 from AquaEssentials as a special order. I've just had a look and they seem to have gone up in price to Â£150. I did see them a few months back for less than Â£100. As they're not really imported into the UK much, I guess the price will reflect that from time to time.


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2009)

hi,
you got my hopes up then clark  .will keep looking.still watching ebay paul
neil


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (19 Mar 2009)

Neil

one on ebay again - current bid 64.17 + 15.00 p&p with 3 days left or the eheim 2080 is still there 1day & 1 hrs left, the best place for media is Ultimate aquatic 01334 656699 @ 56.95 which inc. p&p - mine arrived this morning, order last Thursday, delivered to them on Tuesday and arrived today.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2009)

hi paul,
still watching the eheim  .have to see tomorrow  will keep an eye on the other one if not.
thanks again for you help
neil

ps,read a review on the fx5.the person had 6 in 2006 and only had one left working as of march 2008


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2009)

hi,
has anyone tried one of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARIUM-EXTERNAL ... 240%3A1318
or would you consider one???????
thanks
neil


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Mar 2009)

neil

Its a copy of a Tetratec external - get yourselve a pic of a 1200 and a pic of the other and compare them - they are identical, it will be the internal that will be different ie the UV light.

The ehiem is the one you want - mine will be up and running this aft - combination of new media / old media. There are plenty of new 2080 available at crazy money. I placed an order form a firm in south devon - 5 weeks later no filter, managed to get a refund, placed an order with Ulimate aquatic - here within a week. My advise would be if you see one and its cheap enough - nab it. 

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (20 Mar 2009)

hi,
i'd love one but really can't afford it.the one on ebay is now Â£67 with 3 hours to go  
neil
went for Â£132+p&p+you had to get media.too rich for me


----------



## Superman (21 Mar 2009)

Just be careful when shopping at the minute. There are a few places I wouldn't trust even though they're rock bottom prices.

The rule of thumb is... "if it's cheap, it's cheap for a reason"
And I think there's the other one from Graeme/George/Dan "buy cheap, buy twice"


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Just be careful when shopping at the minute. There are a few places I wouldn't trust even though they're rock bottom prices.
> 
> The rule of thumb is... "if it's cheap, it's cheap for a reason"
> And I think there's the other one from Graeme/George/Dan "buy cheap, buy twice"




Neil 

With reference to the above and my statement regarding if its cheep nab it was referencing a Eheim 2080 not any other filter.

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (21 Mar 2009)

hi,
i knew what you meant paul,and i think we all know what places clark is talking about!.also don't buy the ebay one.
anyway i need one pretty quick and can't afford the eheim i want so will probably get a jbl e1500 i've seen on a dutch site
http://www.seame.com/int/
thanks again guys
neil

i'll get a koralia when i can afford it


----------



## mick555 (21 Mar 2009)

go for eheim. cant beat german engineering. i now have the big eheim electronic and it is the bees knees.


----------



## Nelson (21 Mar 2009)

jbl are also german   
neil


----------

